# My world's fastest SlingBow 216 fps



## jopsa

My homemade world's first *Really(!!!) Big Game* SlingBow. 
Draw weight 44#, arrow 8 gpp, blistering speed *206 fps*, Kinetic Energy 33 ft.lbs. 
(Easton Kinetic Energy Recommendation Chart: deer hunting 25-41 ft. lbs). 
http://inberg.ca/ballistic_calculator.htm
Other my competitors slingbows achieve maximum speed 161 fps and 20 ft.lbs of KE.

Only the best traditional hunting recurve bows can shooting a little better like my SlingBow... This is world's smallest *Really Big Game* archery hunting stuff too. I showed just a homemade prototype built provisionally; but made later by a professional manufacturer should have such performances: draw weight 60+ pounds, arrow 420 grains 235+ fps and KE 51+ ft.lbs. 
My SlingBow is hidden, because my idea is not patented yet.

I recorded too speed a light arrow 6,6 gpp (grains per pound), without fieldpoint, *216 fps*:






regards
Robert


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I guess you keep it hid because you plan on patenting and marketing it.! Empressive! -- Tex


----------



## Ruu

Good luck on your invention!!!
Ruu


----------



## Gwilym

Any predictions on how long before we will be able to see it.


----------



## jopsa

Gwilym said:


> Any predictions on how long before we will be able to see it.


Hi! About a year. 
Forgive my "arrogance"







, but I designed an even better archery stuffs too:
1. World's smallest fast compound hunting crossbow (29" overall lenght, width tip to tip 11,5", draw weight 175#, expected speed about 350 fps, arrow 425 grs)
2. World's narrowest fast recurve hunting crossbow (width 26", draw weight 200#, expected speed 330 fps, arrow 350 grs ).


After one year I finish both crossbow prototypes and ask some leading manufacturer of crossbows and slingshots (for example Barnett...) if he wants to hire me as a designer (outsourcing, because I live halfway around the world). If yes - all protypes patent rights will be owned by the manufacturer. If no - I show all in the Web for free, slingbow too.


regards

Robert


----------



## kyrokon

Looks like you may have a good idea. I am very interested in the final product.

May not be the point you were showing but was that recurve bow at full draw? If not how many fps would it gain compare to a slingbow at full?

Thanks


----------



## Nico

Great video.. Impressive weapon... But the other side of slingshot weapons for hunting is more than numbers, you have to kill live game to prove its efficiency.


----------



## jopsa

kyrokon said:


> May not be the point you were showing but was that recurve bow at full draw? If not how many fps would it gain compare to a slingbow at full?


Hi!
Of course you're right







; this bow, Korean Samick SHT 45# shoot at 28" 175 fps, at my full draw 30,5" 191 fps. Forgive me, I am poor actor







, recorded the number of times and always I did some mistakes (funk...). This movie had the least errors (too short bow drawing, for example), so I decided to show this. I congratulate you perceptivenes!

Thanks
Robert


----------



## dgaf

when can we see it?


----------



## jopsa

Nico said:


> [/font]you have to kill live game to prove its efficiency.[/font]



Sorry, I can't. In my country it is illegal.

regards
Robert


----------



## CRO-josip14

ok...but how we can know that you shoot with slingbow?!?...we can now think that u shoot with some other weapon that shoot arrows...show slingbow to us...before I see slingbow I don't belive that is slingbow...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

It's all in the bands.


----------



## jopsa

CRO-josip14 said:


> ok...but how we can know that you shoot with slingbow?!?...we can now think that u shoot with some other weapon that shoot arrows...show slingbow to us...before I see slingbow I don't belive that is slingbow...


1. You see drawing rubber tubes and arrow befor shoot. After you see how arrow flies. It is one movie part, without cutting
2. "Some other weapon"







??? OK., but tell me: *which*??? Which so small weapon can shoot an arrow over 200 fps? All bows and crossbows are larger than the veil...

Many people told me: "slingbow over 200 fps? Impossible!!!" 100 years ago said that crossbow can't be faster that 220 fps. Today crossbows reach without a problems over 400 fps. People think and invent more and more solutions. Every day.

regards
Robert


----------



## combowslingguy 1

Hi Robert,
I am also a Robert. I have been working on sling shots for over 60 yrs. I first had powerful slingshots before I made them to shoot arrows. Way back in 1966 I had what I called SLINGTHING that would shoot a full arrow over 200 yrds. Shooting at an angle of 45 degrees. In 1975 my COM BOW SLING tm with 20# draw would shoot a full arrow of 300 gr. at over 200 f p s and well over 200 yrds.

I imagine that you are using both tubular bands and pulleys. Back in 1987 a Co. made a type of cross bow using my COM BOW SLING tm patent. It was called LINEAR BOW. With a draw of 60 # would shoot an arrow of 494 gr. 228 f p s and 57 ft # energy. We had a Linear bow with 125 # draw that shot an arrow of over 400 gr. 560 yrds.

I wish you well in your endever. I am an older fellow and am still looking for some one to get involved with me again. I have a web page www.combowslingguy.com My name is Robert Blair combowslingguy 1 My web page says I am not taking orders now but if someone e mails me I can still make a very few. I don't really want to ship over seas. I am not so adept in computers but there is quite a lot on the internet on my things . I don't have the links but by using my name and the name of some of what I made you can find a few things.

It is very diffacult to get any Company to help out . The only way I got anywhere was to start making things ones self. Then sometimes they will look you up. One of my problems was two Co. got involved and were not compatable. If anyone would have any questions I will try to answer . Good luck to you. Robert Blair


----------



## Nico

jopsa said:


> [/font]you have to kill live game to prove its efficiency.[/size][/font]



Sorry, I can't. In my country it is illegal.

regards
Robert
[/quote]

Robert

Your not the only person in the entire world that knows where the internal organs are in an animal and how they react to trauma, it doesnt take a medical degree to know such things; all of that is basic knowledge that most people could easily learn.

Doctor or not, if your trying to sell a product for hunting a hunter has to prove its field efficiency and not quote how many _foot pounds blah, blah, blah._

Again I was not picking apart your post at all I was helping you with a fact about hunting weapons. I was simply stating a fact, there are too many individuals out there hooked on quoting numbers to represent their manufactured weapons as something that "can kill, cos it takes( x foot pounds to kill x) that's unrealistic, you have to hunt and kill game with said weapon to prove it.

Send your weapon to a hunter who actually kills with slingbows let him field prove it instead of relying on numerical theory, and using the excuse that _its illegal to hunt in my country but my weapons are still better than what others make_ LOL

Lastly you cant make something more dead by having a faster weapon and no death is predictable I dont care how many medical case files you have read. Every mammal, reptile or otherwise has individual tollerances so you can only have a general idea how soon something can die.


----------



## Charles

combowslingguy 1 said:


> Hi Robert,
> I am also a Robert. I have been working on sling shots for over 60 yrs. I first had powerful slingshots before I made them to shoot arrows. Way back in 1966 I had what I called SLINGTHING that would shoot an arrow over 200 yrds. Shooting at an angle of 45 degrees. In 1975 my COM BOW SLING tm with 20# draw would shoot an arrow of 300 gr. at over 200 f p s and well over 200 yrds.
> 
> I emagine that you are using both lubular bands and pulleys. Back in 1978 a Co. made a type of cross bow using my COM BOW SLING tm patent. It was called LINEAR BOW. With a draw of 60 # would shoot an arrow of 494 gr. 228 f p s and 57 ft # energy. We had a Linear bow with 125 # draw that shot an arrow of over 400 gr. 560 yrds.
> 
> I wish you well in your endever. I am an older fellow and am still looking for some one to get involved with me again. I have a web page www.combowslingguy.com My name is Robert Blair combowslingguy 1 My web page says I am not taking orders now but if someone e mails me I can still make a very few. I don't really want to ship over seas. I am not so adept in computers but there is quite a lot on the internet on my things . I don't have the links but by using my name and the name of some of what I made you can find a few things.
> 
> It is very diffacult to get any Company to help out . The only way I got anywhere was to start making things ones self. Then sometimes they will look you up. One of my problems was two Co. got involved and were not compatable. If anyone would have any questions I will try to answer . Good luck to you. Robert Blair


I found your information and your website to be VERY interesting. Thanks for sharing your experiences with us. I really like your design.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## josephlys

[/quote]

Lastly you cant make something more dead by having a faster weapon and no death is predictable I dont care how many medical case files you have read. Every mammal, reptile or otherwise has individual tollerances so you can only have a general idea how soon something can die.









[/quote]

Think .50cal sniper rifles, very humane but a slingbow will be more fun and challenging







The fun in hunting is there are still so many new things to try.








Very interesting read and info on hunting Robert







. I'm really interested in the idea of a good hunting slingbow.


----------



## jopsa

@Robert Blair


I am honored that you wanted to write in my thread!
Of course I knew your designs: Your crossbow (Linear bow) is in my opinion an excellent. 
I can not do better. Anyway, are clones of your idea:
http://www.scubastore.com/scuba-diving/beuchat-marlin-revolution/9005/p


Your ComBow is excellent and very fast too, but only when shooting darts. Darts you can draw far, but unfortunately your darts are not suitable for hunting because you can not fix broadhead. ComBow when shooting hunting arrows is slower. I built first almost identical. Shoot up to 160 fps (45#, 350 grain arrow). My current design is different and more complicated, it allowed for higher speed and Kinetic Energy. It is world's fastest slingbow shooting an hunting arrows. 



I am very glad that I could meet you my Master!
All the best for you - Robert "jopsa"


----------



## jopsa

@Nico:

Hundreds of thousands deers have already been killed with a traditional bow. Any traditional bowhunter will tell you that arrow 33 ft.lbs of Kinetic Energy and 206 fps fast is sufficient to kill deer ethically. Because almost every traditional hunting bow has a poorer specifications. Therefore, there is no sense in doing any tests

regards
Robert


----------



## kyrokon

When are you going to show this thing? Let us see it, then go kill something!


----------



## combowslingguy 1

Charles said:


> Hi Robert,
> I am also a Robert. I have been working on sling shots for over 60 yrs. I first had powerful slingshots before I made them to shoot arrows. Way back in 1966 I had what I called SLINGTHING that would shoot an arrow over 200 yrds. Shooting at an angle of 45 degrees. In 1975 my COM BOW SLING tm with 20# draw would shoot an arrow of 300 gr. at over 200 f p s and well over 200 yrds.
> 
> I emagine that you are using both lubular bands and pulleys. Back in 1978 a Co. made a type of cross bow using my COM BOW SLING tm patent. It was called LINEAR BOW. With a draw of 60 # would shoot an arrow of 494 gr. 228 f p s and 57 ft # energy. We had a Linear bow with 125 # draw that shot an arrow of over 400 gr. 560 yrds.
> 
> I wish you well in your endever. I am an older fellow and am still looking for some one to get involved with me again. I have a web page www.combowslingguy.com My name is Robert Blair combowslingguy 1 My web page says I am not taking orders now but if someone e mails me I can still make a very few. I don't really want to ship over seas. I am not so adept in computers but there is quite a lot on the internet on my things . I don't have the links but by using my name and the name of some of what I made you can find a few things.
> 
> It is very diffacult to get any Company to help out . The only way I got anywhere was to start making things ones self. Then sometimes they will look you up. One of my problems was two Co. got involved and were not compatable. If anyone would have any questions I will try to answer . Good luck to you. Robert Blair


I found your information and your website to be VERY interesting. Thanks for sharing your experiences with us. I really like your design.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

Thank you Charles for your kind comments. I really appreciated them. I may have to work on my Com Bow Sling again for shooting full length arrows.To see how well it will do now! Good days to you, Robert Blair


----------



## Charles

combowslingguy 1 said:


> Hi Robert,
> I am also a Robert. I have been working on sling shots for over 60 yrs. I first had powerful slingshots before I made them to shoot arrows. Way back in 1966 I had what I called SLINGTHING that would shoot an arrow over 200 yrds. Shooting at an angle of 45 degrees. In 1975 my COM BOW SLING tm with 20# draw would shoot an arrow of 300 gr. at over 200 f p s and well over 200 yrds.
> 
> I emagine that you are using both lubular bands and pulleys. Back in 1978 a Co. made a type of cross bow using my COM BOW SLING tm patent. It was called LINEAR BOW. With a draw of 60 # would shoot an arrow of 494 gr. 228 f p s and 57 ft # energy. We had a Linear bow with 125 # draw that shot an arrow of over 400 gr. 560 yrds.
> 
> I wish you well in your endever. I am an older fellow and am still looking for some one to get involved with me again. I have a web page www.combowslingguy.com My name is Robert Blair combowslingguy 1 My web page says I am not taking orders now but if someone e mails me I can still make a very few. I don't really want to ship over seas. I am not so adept in computers but there is quite a lot on the internet on my things . I don't have the links but by using my name and the name of some of what I made you can find a few things.
> 
> It is very diffacult to get any Company to help out . The only way I got anywhere was to start making things ones self. Then sometimes they will look you up. One of my problems was two Co. got involved and were not compatable. If anyone would have any questions I will try to answer . Good luck to you. Robert Blair


I found your information and your website to be VERY interesting. Thanks for sharing your experiences with us. I really like your design.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

Thank you Charles for your kind comments. I really appreciated them. I may have to work on my Com Bow Sling again for shooting full length arrows.To see how well it will do now! Good days to you, Robert Blair
[/quote]

I sent you email to the address on your website. I hope you received it.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## combowslingguy 1

jopsa said:


> @Robert Blair
> 
> 
> I am honored that you wanted to write in my thread!
> Of course I knew your designs: Your crossbow (Linear bow) is in my opinion an excellent.
> I can not do better. Anyway, are clones of your idea:
> http://www.scubastor...volution/9005/p
> 
> 
> Your ComBow is excellent and very fast too, but only when shooting darts. Darts you can draw far, but unfortunately your darts are not suitable for hunting because you can not fix broadhead. ComBow when shooting hunting arrows is slower. I built first almost identical. Shoot up to 160 fps (45#, 350 grain arrow). My current design is different and more complicated, it allowed for higher speed and Kinetic Energy. It is world's fastest slingbow shooting an hunting arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad that I could meet you my Master!
> All the best for you - Robert "jopsa"


Thank you for your praise of my various designs. It was very nice indeed. I don' belive that all you said was quite correct.But I don't want to get into a conflict here. All I can say is good luck to you. The other, Robert that builds slingshots for short arrows , full length arrows and shot. Thanks again.


----------



## Buffalo

Jopsa
I may be able to help.
Thanks Buff


----------



## Buffalo

Jopsa
Check your messenger.
Thanks Buff


----------



## jopsa

combowslingguy 1 said:


> I may have to work on my Com Bow Sling again for shooting full length arrows.


I sincerely wish you would reach a better result than mine. Honestly!
I am very glad that I inspired you to continue to Com Bow work (for shooting full length arrows).
I do not care about making a profit, patenting, etc just for this device. I have other, more important crossbows projects, to implement and may be to selling. Slingbow result should only to show and confirm my skills as a archery designer.

regards
second Robert
@ Buffalo: 
Hi! send PM


----------



## Andres

Hi, I must say that this post "world´s fastest SlingBow" inspired us, and this idea came up:

https://simple-shot.com/slingshots/zap-bow-slingbow/

Thank you very much.


----------

